

Kepler Telescope Detects Possible Earth-Size Planet - carbocation
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/27/science/space/27planet.html?hp

======
carbocation
Of note, the NY Times' title was originally "Kepler Telescope Detects an
Earth-Size Planet". It's now been changed to "Kepler Telescope Detects
Possible Earth-Size Planet."

